# Installation will nicht installieren



## Vyren (20. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend... oder frühen Morgen

Ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe um 00:20 meinen D3 Vorinstaller (7,66G fertig installiert, er hat sich von alleine geschlossen und alles und hat dann nach Akzeptierung der AGB gefragt usw.
alles schön und gut aber dann kam der wundervolle Fehler

 [attachment=12681:Unbenannt.jpg] 

Kann mir wer helfen? auf der off. Blizz-Seite steht nix und Google sagt auch nix großartiges

Cheers Vyren

&#8364;dit: Ich hab den Blizzard Downloader über Diablo-III-Setup-deDE gestartet falls das ausschlaggebend ist


----------



## DeAm0n24 (20. Mai 2012)

Hier auf buffed gabs eine extra Nachricht dafür. 

Hier mal der LInk:  http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Installationsdisk-Downloader-883694/


----------



## Vyren (20. Mai 2012)

Hat auch nicht geholfen, leider

Heute morgen hat er es auf 40% geschafft hab dann Tome 2 gelöscht weil des nicht vollständig war aber daran kann es ja nicht liegen weil ich es ja nochmal übe den Downloader gezogen habe...


Ich bin nun ratlos installiere das nun schon zum 3. Mal, weil der Downloader einmal seid 30 Minuten nicht von alleine schließt oder ähnliches
Entweder liegt es an Blizz... oder an die Beta-Spieler die nicht wirklich jeden Fehler gemeldet haben

Und nun sitze ich 5 Tage daran das Spiel vorzuinstallieren, Danke Blizzard seid die Besten...


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2012)

Der Downloader hat sich bei mir auch am Anfang nicht geschlossen. Den Prozess hab ich selbst abgeschossen... einige Dateien waren noch als .part gekennzeichnet. Da hab ich den Downloader neu gestartet und er hat die Dateien gecheckt. Bei 49% schien er nix mehr zu machen, da hab ich den einfach 30min laufen lassen und als ich wieder kam, war der Downloader fertig und der Installer startete.

Sind deine Dateien vom Downloader noch als .part gekennzeichnet?


----------



## Vyren (20. Mai 2012)

Ahoi-hoi,

ja er hat(te) eine Part-Datei, habe auch mehrmals den Downloader durchlaufen lassen hat sich leider nichts geändert... hab nun die Datei gelöscht und lade den neu was bei meiner Leitung etwa 3 Std dauert...
wuhu...........

Aber ich verstehe nicht warum er die Datei nicht entpacken konnte, ich habe den Downloader schon als Admin neugestartet und über Safe-Mod probiert aber hat iwie nicht geklappt...

Kurz und knapp Blizzard hat mit diesem Downloader richtig ins Klo gegriffen...


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2012)

Jup, hatte ein ähnliches Problem.
Bei mir hatte der Downloader sich von alleine geschlossen, aber auch neu starten half ihm nicht den 3ten Teil zu komplettieren.
Musste den dann löschen und nochmal laden.

Naja mit Downloadern/Updatern hatte es Blizzard ja noch nie so, und Diablo3 war ja vond er Entwicklungszeit her praktisch ein Schnellschuss


----------



## Vyren (20. Mai 2012)

Jo war bei mir auch so, dachte auch er wäre fertig weil er sich ja von alleine geschlossen hat...

Aber trotzdem wenn man sich WoW ansieht dann ist das Problem da ja nicht mitm Blizzard Downloader, die hätten ja einen Teil vom Programm kopieren können und halt durch Diablo Dateien ersetzen können aber naja...

Hat sonst noch wer irgendwelche Probleme die er nicht lösen kann, dann kann er oder sie sie ja hier posten und evtl. weiß einer hier auch eine Lösung...


Cheers Vyren

€dit: Tikume was hast du da für ne Signatur, ich hatte einmal Angst gehabt als ich die gesehen habe O_ô


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2012)

Nur die Weeping Angels


----------



## Vyren (21. Mai 2012)

Das mit der Neuinstallation läuft ja irgendwie nicht so großartig...

Hab es gestartet war dann bei 'nem Kumpel essen bin nun wieder hier es hat sich geschlossen aber nicht fertig geladen...
Warum schließt es sich denn von allein wenn es nicht fertig ist?!


----------

